

Try not to use threads - (Not sure I agree) - jwilliams
http://www.codingwithoutcomments.com/2008/09/21/when-is-multi-threading-not-a-good-idea/

======
denglish
Does seem a bit paranoid! No doubt threading adds a (potentially significant)
level of complexity that shouldn’t be added unless required, but with the
world moving further and further into the realms of cloud computing and multi-
cores, it seems to me it’s a complexity we’re going to need to embrace.

